# DVD/CD rom not shown in device manager or My Computer



## charlotte240 (Feb 2, 2010)

I have the same exact problem as I saw posted here. There was no response in that thread, and I didn't want to thread jump someone else's issue, so ...

I have an HP Pavilion dv9700. DVD drive opens/ejects and spins and light goes on, but it is not displayed in device manager, it is not shown in My Computer. I tried to "look for new hardware", nothing. 

There is nothing showing CD/DVD drive in hardware profiles. 

I ran microsoft fix it tool, troubleshooting from their website --after it runs the "fix it" it says: "No DVD CD drive is detected, cannot fix" I did a chkdsk start up check, removed upper and lower filters in registry, to no avail. 

I have looked around the net for 2 weeks, no solution works.

I have also rolled back the comp using "system restore" to 1 week ago and then to 2 weeks ago before this happened, no help. I have not installed any other softwares that would disrupt the settings of the DVD drive, and I have Norton Internet Security 2010 working and current definitions loaded and all drives scanned for issues.

Every forum I go to the same fixes are listed, I try them, and none of them work. 

Is there any hope for me at all here? If someone fixes this they are truly the computer superhero.

Thanks in advance for any advice. I appreciate your time.


----------



## kevmacca (Mar 7, 2007)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if they are not seen in the bios

check the data cable is secure

try a new data cable


----------



## charlotte240 (Feb 2, 2010)

I had explained that I tried that fix already, but I ran it again now just to double check... The Microsoft automated fix it tool runs and says "DVD/CD drive not detected" "not fixed". I am on a laptop, so I am afraid to take it apart to examine it.

I will try a new data cable, as all of my options have been tried. Thank you all for your assistance. I'll post back when I get it working and let you know what the issue was...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if it is a laptop there will be no data cable

if it is not seen by the bios,you can try removing it and reinserting it

but usually the drive has gone


----------



## charlotte240 (Feb 2, 2010)

I was not aware that there was no data cable for a laptop... The drive has power, the light on it goes on for a few seconds, it also ejects and spins up so I'm guessing the cable is good then? Maybe the drive has just gone defective?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

that just shows it has power the connection pins may be dirty removing and reinstalling usually cleans them if that does not fix ,then it looks like a bad drive if it is not seen by the bios


----------



## charlotte240 (Feb 2, 2010)

Yesterday, something odd happened. Norton said it quarantined a few viruses, then I looked at My Computer and the DVD drive was showing. I popped in an audio CD and while it went to connect to the internet CDDB to lookup the song titles, but the drive disappeared again. Are there any known viruses that would cause the DVD drive to get lost and not show in device manager/ My Computer?

Norton said it was heuristic trojan piddief.g, and about 5 times there was a "suspicious cloud" in C/Windows/Temp.
All were removed automatically. No idea if this has anything to do with the problem, but the DVD drive was listed for about 1 minute in My Computer, directly after the virus was removed. Virus def's are up to date, and recent full scan was done which was ok.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it looks like it is time for a replacement


----------



## pmckart (Mar 20, 2010)

I had this exact same problem and just fixed it. What you need to do is download and install Daemon Tools for free, then use it to mount a virtual (fake) CD drive. Then go to device manager, and you will see that the CD/DVD drive category has re-appeared for the fake drive. Select this category and scan for new devices. Your original CD/DVD drive should reappear on my computer and device manager. Enjoy!


----------



## thorb (May 21, 2010)

Hi ... I'm having exactly the same problem 
similar laptop ... TL 58 instead of 60
drive has come and gone many times over the last couple of weeks.

I will try Daemon Tools . [wondering if Charlotte did?]


----------

